# Using 5 minute quickset



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just wanted to post up a pic of a patch I did today using 5 minute to see if I could spark Vario into making a 5 minute product :yes:. Did this 4'x4' patch in a garage today in 25 minutes from hang to skim. Mixed up my first pan of 5 minute to put on the fibafuse and first coat down the middle. Then mixed another pan full and busted it out for my second coat. Usually I will do a 3rd coat if needed with quickset or a/p but it was looking good after the 2nd coat so I just touched it up with a/p before I left. I know it is nothing special, but I just thought I would share.
http://s615.photobucket.com/user/slow94/media/5minutepatch1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here they are...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Here they are...


 So when do you go back to bust out those screw heads? 
'railroad tracks'??


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I wish we glued everything like you :yes:. Would look nicer and finish better.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I wish we glued everything like you :yes:. Would look nicer and finish better.


 Your a good sport TF..I couldn't piss you off if I tried ,,and I've tried!!!... I am proud to know you Brother!!!

I dropped by a job down the street where i'm working today just to shoot the **** with a D/C..He looked at me as if I were Death.:blink:

Where's the brotherhood?...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Your a good sport TF..I couldn't piss you off if I tried ,,and I've tried!!!... I am proud to know you Brother!!!
> 
> I dropped by a job down the street where i'm working today just to shoot the **** with a D/C..He looked at me as if I were Death.:blink:
> 
> Where's the brotherhood?...


There is no brotherhood:whistling2:

It's the same way here, if you approach another taper you don't know, a lot of them have a attitude of "how dare you talk to me". There is a lot of arrogance amongst tapers. Except I'm a yakky bugger,(which could surprise people on here:whistling2 and I keep hard pressing them. There are some tapers I have made friends with, who have even told me they won't associate with any of the other guys, and they don't know why they did with me:blink:

I know the main reason is you are technically their competition, some is trade secrets, then what tools they may have, that a low life wannabe taper would steal.

Then theres the drywaller vs taper thing also. Even today I had a drywaller say I'm one of the few tapers they will talk to (b/c I'm a ex rocker), he said most tapers are a bunch of primadonnas, was basically asking me why so many of them are rude suck tits.

maybe we can talk on here, b/c we live far away from each other


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott and I talk and I see no problem 

Now Scott is reading this and disagrees lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Toontowntaper said:


> Scott and I talk and I see no problem
> 
> Now Scott is reading this and disagrees lol


Try working with each other, then see if you two still talk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Your a good sport TF..I couldn't piss you off if I tried ,,and I've tried!!!... I am proud to know you Brother!!!
> 
> I dropped by a job down the street where i'm working today just to shoot the **** with a D/C..He looked at me as if I were Death.:blink:
> 
> Where's the brotherhood?...


Lol, we have had our riff raff disputes, but at the end of the day I respect you and everyone on here who actually cares about the trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Just wanted to post up a pic of a patch I did today using 5 minute to see if I could spark Vario into making a 5 minute product :yes:. Did this 4'x4' patch in a garage today in 25 minutes from hang to skim. Mixed up my first pan of 5 minute to put on the fibafuse and first coat down the middle. Then mixed another pan full and busted it out for my second coat. Usually I will do a 3rd coat if needed with quickset or a/p but it was looking good after the 2nd coat so I just touched it up with a/p before I left. I know it is nothing special, but I just thought I would share.


you will have to talk to the rebel to see if Germany can make 5 minute..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

catdod said:


> OK， you r good suggestion climber
> 
> 深圳市长业供应链服务有限公司：cy35.cn
> 
> 出口顾问：代理进出口|报关报检|出口退税|贸易融资|物流通关


Ah... I see grasshoppa


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> There is no brotherhood:whistling2:
> 
> It's the same way here, if you approach another taper you don't know, a lot of them have a attitude of "how dare you talk to me". There is a lot of arrogance amongst tapers. Except I'm a yakky bugger,(which could surprise people on here:whistling2 and I keep hard pressing them. There are some tapers I have made friends with, who have even told me they won't associate with any of the other guys, and they don't know why they did with me:blink:
> 
> ...


I'm a yacky type, too. But there isn't a taper around me that will talk to me. I've tried and they think I'm gonna steal a method from them, or something. I don't know, I just like to visit. Everybody needs to work and eat. I don't care about competition as long as I get every job.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

What part of Iowa ya from Tim....... I'm thinking about moving south:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

SE part of Iowa. I can tell you the fishing is WAY better in Minnesota. Was just there last weekend fishing for your walleyes. Way up north around Grand Rapids. What part of Minnesota are you in?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

central MN. What lake did you fish? I grew up in Hill City, eighteen miles south of Grand Rapids. Only a local knows the proper pronunciation of Lake Pokegama!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

O and not only is the fishing better here, so is the finishing!:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Pokegama was still iced over. Really all of the lakes we typically fish were ice. We fished the Mississippi River this year. Ice went out three days after we left. We usually spend a day on Winnie. One day on Trout. One day on Wabana. A couple years (in the fall) we fished a day on Burrows. There are a couple to choose from in Minnesota. I would love to move there. But with 15 grand children and other family here, would be awfully hard to move.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

mld said:


> O and not only is the fishing better here, so is the finishing!:whistling2:


Yer phishing....


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

We actually had sunfish fillets for supper tonite! MMMMM:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Doesn't get any better than that! Fish out of the cold, clear Minnesota water is the best! *jealous*


----------

